# Lawn cuts



## greenivy (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone working for Harris family hauling..?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

greenivy said:


> Anyone working for Harris family hauling..?


I can't imagine anyone would after seeing their price sheet! :no::no::no:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I can't imagine anyone would after seeing their price sheet! :no::no::no:



LOL! You mean this price sheet??


Harris Family Hauling, LLC



Price List 



Drive By: $5.00 

Contact: $7.00 

Lock Change: $30.00 

Lock Box: $12.00 

Trip Charge: $10.00 

Debris Removal: $20 per cubic yard (must call from site to get 

MAX ALLOWABLE) 

***If you do not call from site you will not get paid*** 

Initial Sales Clean: $80 

Initial Yard Service: $32 (up to 5,000 sf) 

$48 (5,001-10,000 sf) 

$64 (10,000- 15,000 sf) 

Shrub Trimming: $10 per site- must be approved 

Ongoing Clean Service: $20 

Ongoing Yard Service: $20 

Winterization: $50 

De-Winterization: $50 

Window Board-Up: $45 

Door Board-Up: $80 

Security Door: $100 

**Go backs due to failure to comply with job requirements are free of 

charge**


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> LOL! You mean this price sheet??
> 
> 
> Harris Family Hauling, LLC
> ...


----------



## Tarex (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes we do. Why do you ask


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

A measly $12 for a lock box??????? Thats about cost for the box. Where is the money to install it?
Or do the Harris vendors just boost em from other jobs and then install them for $12?
There is no way to make money at this, why do people work for so cheap? 
Do you not realize you are going broke before you even started your day's route?
I can sit at home and go broke slower than what this business model will.


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

*Thats what i am thinking about doing*




BPWY said:


> A measly $12 for a lock box??????? Thats about cost for the box. Where is the money to install it?
> Or do the Harris vendors just boost em from other jobs and then install them for $12?
> There is no way to make money at this, why do people work for so cheap?
> Do you not realize you are going broke before you even started your day's route?
> I can sit at home and go broke slower than what this business model will.


You said it BP, I think I would sit home and go broke before I would work for them. A few prices are about the same as all of the new regional but a little lower .....I bet he sleeps good at night with a full belly:blink:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Tarex said:


> Yes we do. Why do you ask


 
This industry is where it is today because regional companies have cut deals with national companies to snatch up all the decent paying work in your coverage area. They take most of the profit out of each work order and force contractors like you that are just trying to "feed your family" into accepting pay that may not even break even for some items.

It's time to tell these out of state regional companies to go home and force the national companies to deal directly with the contractors that have been completing their work all along!

The old "you have to cover a whole state or more before we will entertain working directly with you" no longer works either. With all the new requirements being forced on all of us, it is all but impossible to rely on subcontractors to cover a region. NATIONAL COMPANIES WILL DEAL WITH YOU DIRECTLY TO COVER YOUR HOME AREA.

Stop ennabling the out of state regional companies to provide the nationals with coverage in your area by either saying NO, or better yet: 

Here is what I propose as a fix: Advise ALL regional companies that if they want to provide coverage in your coverage area, it will cost *100% of HUD rates with no discounts applied, plus travel charges for WO's outside of city limits*. Remember, THEY are the ones who have promised to cover your area, not you. And, they NEED you to do it. Force them to pay for it!

If you and your contemporaries do this it will take no more than a month and you will have national companies looking for direct coverage in your area, enough work and decent enough pay for you and the competition combined! 
I know this for a fact, we are doing this right now in Montana, and it is working.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> This industry is where it is today because regional companies have cut deals with national companies to snatch up all the decent paying work in your coverage area. They take most of the profit out of each work order and force contractors like you that are just trying to "feed your family" into accepting pay that may not even break even for some items.
> 
> It's time to tell these out of state regional companies to go home and force the national companies to deal directly with the contractors that have been completing their work all along!
> 
> ...


 Best words of advice I have ever seen on here this is the key to changing what we as contractors get compensated for.


----------



## Tarex (Feb 11, 2014)

This price sheet posted is not accurate. They're pay is better than that listed


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Tarex said:


> This price sheet posted is not accurate. They're pay is better than that listed


 
My advice still stands. 
Say no to them and the company they are working with will look for local contractors to complete the same work directly for MUCH better pay.


----------



## greenivy (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks any advice on good company.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Cornering the market, and controlling pricing in a state of 1 million people*



PropPresPro said:


> This industry is where it is today because regional companies have cut deals with national companies to snatch up all the decent paying work in your coverage area. They take most of the profit out of each work order and force contractors like you that are just trying to "feed your family" into accepting pay that may not even break even for some items.
> 
> It's time to tell these out of state regional companies to go home and force the national companies to deal directly with the contractors that have been completing their work all along!
> 
> ...


may be doable, trying it in a state with real world volumes is a horse of another color.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> may be doable, trying it in a state with real world volumes is a horse of another color.


It would work if everyone was on the same page. Another route if your in an area that post's violations is to turn in any and every violation you see and overwhelm the hacks that can't handle anything but trash outs and lawn cuts..........


----------

